# Kaspersky won't start on start-up



## TechMaster7000 (Jul 11, 2011)

Hi everyone,

Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.1
OS Version: Microsoft Windows XP Professional, Service Pack 3, 32 bit
Processor: Intel Pentium III Xeon processor, x86 Family 6 Model 23 Stepping 6
Processor Count: 2
RAM: 3071 Mb
Graphics Card: NVIDIA GeForce 8400 GS , 512 Mb
Hard Drives: C: Total - 240002 MB, Free - 181651 MB; E: Total - 236927 MB, Free - 236845 MB; 
Motherboard: ECS, G31T-M7, 1.0, 00000000
Antivirus: Kaspersky Internet Security, Updated: Yes, On-Demand Scanner: Enabled

For some reason, I have to start Kaspersky Internet Security 2010 manually when I boot up the computer. It is enabled on msconfig and it is set to startup on the anti-virus itself.

Any ideas?

Thanks,
TechMaster7000


----------



## boragivinay (Aug 12, 2011)

Why you dont upgrade to the 2012 version? You are using an pretty old version. I dont like thier 2010 version. If still you want to continue with the same try re-installing it.


----------



## aka Brett (Nov 25, 2008)

Check that the Kaspersky service is set to automatic

Start
Run
type in 
services.msc
Locate the service and change if not set to automatic
This service usually cant be changed so its a longshot.

Also you can try going to the defaults settings within the interface of Kaspersky itself..I dont have the path to get to the settings as I am using 2012.

Also if you have uninstalled reinstalled applications you can occasionally end up with bum entries in Msconfig.

Go ahead and untick the entry and reboot to see if it creates another one.
I have seen the with other applications that have had major updates{basically a revised version} and windows doesnt always create the new entry.

Kaspersky is usually the last thing to appear in the tray for me..can sometimes take a while as it is doing its start up checks.

But of interest is the report it creates one a week "default setting" which takes a while 
Check for settings than may be causing a conflict?...just shooting in the dark again but is worth checking out.


----------

